# Fuente Dual 3A +-15V: Alternativas y sugerencias



## Luis F (Oct 19, 2007)

Hola a todos

Estoy tratando de hacer una fuente variable dual que me de 3A y +-15V, ya he hecho una dual de +-12V y 1.5A con los LM317 pero en este caso el problema es la corriente, he visto en el foro y en internet varias alternativas (poner LM317 en paralelo, transistores etc).

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm 
Probé esta fuente en el board pero cuando le conecto una carga el transistor Q1 (me dieron un reemplazo: TIP 35C) se calienta demasiado y solo mido 2A , solo tengo el transformador de 3A pero no quiero imaginarme como lo haria con 5A, es esto normal? ademas el voltaje se baja considerablemente he estado pensando en LM317 en paralelo o en esta fuente http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fte15a/index.htm y convertirla de algún modo en dual pero quisiera saber primero si alguien lo ha hecho antes, sabe si funciona o tiene una alternativa razonable.


Gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## jona (Oct 19, 2007)

hola
mira el tema es el siguiente yo tengo montado como habras visto en el foro lm 317t en paralelo, con estos llegue tranquilamente a 3 ampere, regulada desde 1.2 a 30v, un compañero antony la tiene igual pero de 5 ampere, sin problemas tambien,estas fuentes son de tension normal + y -, no tengo idea como seria al hacerla dual en conjunto con lm 317t(parte positiva) y con lm 337t(parte negativa).
en cuanto a lo que comentas con el tema de la fuente dual hecha con transistores de paso, si se calienta es normal,quizas el disipador que usaste es demasiado pequeño, si es que usaste, ese tipo de configuracion no posee proteccion a la hora de cortocircuitar accidentalmente la salida.
mas que nada deberias revisar que tipo de carga le colocaste, si sufriste caida de tension normal o excesiva, y luego la temperatura con un buen disipador pasa.
otra seria mandarte y poner lm 317t y lm 337 en paralelo y ver.que pasa.
saludos y comentanos


----------



## Luis F (Oct 20, 2007)

Gracias Por la rapida respuesta jona

Creo que me decidire por 3 LM317 en paralelo para el lado positivo que es el que usare mas y dos LM337  para el negativo, ademas le adaptare una salida fija de 5V con un 7805 en este no me importa mucho la corriente porque seria mas que todo para circuitos digitales.
ademas le pondria los diodos de protección.
Pero aun tengo una pregunta para que son las resistencias de tan alto vatiaje y baja resistencia a la salida de la fuente?

Cuando termine todo, espero quedar con una muy buena fuente quiza le ponga un cooler y les subire el esquemático con las mejoras respectivas.
Si alguien mas tiene sugerencias se lo agradecería me lo hiciera saber


----------



## jona (Oct 20, 2007)

hola
me parece bien que te tires para experimentar con la configuracion paralelo, para la salida de 5v usa un regulador 7805(positivo) pero tene presente que solo soportan 1 ampere, hay de mas corriente pero son dificiles de conseguir y salen mas dinero, lo ideal es que sepas que mas de 1 ampere no te pases(con disipador), luego para el disipador para los reguladores LM,ponele uno que se aguante bastante, no soy de la idea de usar coolers, no es necesario para esto me parece.en estos dias tengo que armar una fuente de 50 ampere mas o menos, quizas hay si haya que usar coolers y disipadores grandes.
luego las resistencias estan para trabajar lo mas equilibrado posible los transistores.
saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 20, 2007)

Hola.

He visto el circuito tú mencionas. Te comento que esa configuración, funciona solo con 78xx y 79xx.
Te envío estos circuitos.
Respecto a tu problema, el TIC45C de 125W 16A, el MJ2955/2N3055 es de 115W 16A.
Como puedes ver no hay mucha diferencia entre ellos.
Te sugiero que pruebes estos transistores 2N5631(NPN)/2N6031(PNP) 200W

El 2N3055 tiene hfe=15 @ 4Acc  Datasheet
El 2N5631 tiene hfe=15 @ 8Acc  Datasheet
Como puede ver corriente de trabajo del 2N5631 es el doble del 2N3055.

Espero te sirva mi sugerencia.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## osterie (Oct 20, 2007)

hola a todos.
estoy trabajando en una fuente con ese mismo voltaje pero a 1 amperio y para evitar recalenteamiento kisiera ponerle un ventilador pekeño pero si lo conecto a alguna de las dos fuentes la corriente disminuira a la fuente ke se la conecte. estaba pensando en un puente rectificador que esta conectado a la entrada de 110v y ke su salidas sean a un zener(no c de ke valor me imagino ke de 12v) y del zener vaya al ventilador. otra forma ke estaba pensando es con un transformador de 110v para el ventilador.

ke opcion me recomendarian teniendo en cuenta la economia del espacio y de energia?

salu2


----------



## jona (Oct 20, 2007)

hola
me parece que para 1 ampere, no hace falta un ventilador de pc,puesto que la disipacion no es demasiado critica y se soluciona con un disipador tranquilamente.
si queres igual ponerle un cooler de pc,me parece que podes tranquilamente conectarlo desde el mismo puente de diodos mediante un 7824 y 7812, el cooler no consume mas de 100ma, en todo caso venden coolers para 220v o 110v, pero insisto que no te hace falta.
saludos


----------



## Luis F (Oct 28, 2007)

Hola y Gracias a todos por sus respuestas

Como dije anteriormente me decidí por los LM317 en paralelo, quisa luego intente con la sugerencia de elaficionado y gracias por el dato. Ya termine la baquelita y de soldar los componentes, ha quedado todo muy bonito, mas de lo que me imaginaba   .
Para probarla, tengo un motor paso a paso que me han prestado de buen tamaño que me pide unos 1.8A. Al principio todo funciona a la maravilla pero luego los lm se van calentando: 80° 100° 120° y funciona pero a los 140° el voltaje y la corriente se caen, he medido la temperatura con un multimetro en los disipadores de aluminio, quisa son algo pequeños y necesite otros mas grandes, les mando el esquematico para que me aconsejen y en estos dias una fotico


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2007)

Con esa temperatura el LM317 esta "cortando" por sobrecalentamiento, Colocale un disipador bastante mas grande.
Tambien seria aconsejable que agregues una resistencia en serie de 0,15Ohms a la salida de cada regulador como para compensar una eventual diferencia de fabricacion entre los mismos y equilibrar las salidas.


----------



## jona (Oct 28, 2007)

Luis
los reguladores estan calentandose tanto que se estan protegiendo(proteccion por sobretemperatura), para exigirles esa corriente 1.8 ampere o mas 3 ampere,tenes que ponerle un disipador como el que le coloque yo a la mia.
en todo caso manda una foto o dimensiones de el disipador usado.
saludos


----------



## Luis F (Oct 30, 2007)

De Nuevo Gracias por su interés

Aquí les tengo unas foticos del pequeño engendro, ya que he reciclado: la caja de la otra fuente que tenia, el cable de poder y otras cosas.

los disipadores como pueden ver son bastante pequeños  , (creo que jona se enojara) pero ya que estos no son capaces de disipar la potencia estoy buscando un pequeño cooler, ya que un disipador mas grande no cabe en este diseño, la foto del disipador esta al lado de un transistor que tiene el mismo encapsulad,o ya que no tenia un LM317 a la mano.
posiblemente en un diseño posterior en una caja metalica los disipe con la misma caja o ponerle una lamina metálica a esta y ponérselos para que disipen bien.

Espero que les guste

y gracias por cualquier sugerencia


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 31, 2007)

Se ve linda pero esos disipadores no te van a permitir mucho soltura con las corrientes a bajas tensiones, yo los ampliaria todo lo posible y si sigue siendo necesario aplicaria un pequeño ventilador, sino te pierdes un monton de fuente por algo como exceso de calor.

Saludos.


----------



## jona (Oct 31, 2007)

luis f.
los disipadores que le agregaste son demasiado pequeños, en la fuente que tengo yo,es como habras visto bastante grande y a veces se llega a calentar bastante.
asi que tendras que cambiarlos me parece, por el resto esta todo muy bien y prolijo.
saludos


----------



## mcrven (Oct 31, 2007)

Saludos Luis y el resto de los foristas de este hilo.

Primeramente te felicito por el trabajo de artesanía realizado con tu fuente.

Me uno a los demás para indicarte que los disipadores, realmente, son pequeño. En cualquier descuido puedes volar los LM.

Te voy a sugerir una posible solución: Me parece que la caja que utilizaste es plástica. Búscate un disipador que sirva además como tapa de la caja. Que tenga buen espesor de aluminio y aletas que quedarían hacia la parte alta. Los LM los fijas por la parte de abajo y los conectas al circuito con cables de la misma sección y longitud.
Esto, en un futuro, te puede permitir la inserción de un cooler.

Hago incapié en el aporte de Fogonazo, colócale resistencias de nivelación, en especial a los LM en paralelo, sólo que con una pequeña variante: en general, las he visto colocadas en serie con la entrada de los integrados. Puedes investigar esto.

Exitos: mcrven


----------



## Luis F (Nov 2, 2007)

Hola
Bueno ya que he salido de algunos trabajos   tengo mas tiempo para dedicarle a la fuente.

Como ya todos lo han notado (incluso yo) los disipadores son muy pequeños, por lo tanto he comprado unos disipadores algo mas grandes y un pequeño cooler, el problema ahora es que estos no me cabrán allí ya que todo esta algo apretado, así que pensare en una solución provisional mientras hago otra tarjeta para alinear y dar el espacio necesario a los reguladores, ya sea poniéndole los disipadores o con la sugerencia de mcrven, ya veremos que pasa. Aunque el cooler parece algo grande en realidad es pequeño (6x6 cm). 

Pero ya que voy a hacer otra tarjeta y debo alimentar el cooler con 12V le pondre tambien una salida fija de 12V y quiza si alguien me aconseja  proteccion contra corto, un led o buzzer cuando se produzca un corto. Otra preguntica disculpen mi ignorancia: ya que le voy a poner el cooler se supone que este debe soplar hacia afuera pero soplando hacia adentro directamente a los reguladores no se consigue un mejor efecto?

Ya que el tiempo no es un problema por ahora esperemos que el dinero no sea otro jeje
Gracias por todas las sugerencias y comentarios


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 2, 2007)

En realidad desde el punto de vista del flujo de aire es mejor que el ventilador le tire el aire hacia el disipador. No se que dice la experiencia general.
Yo pondria un disipador bien grande sobre la tapa con todos los reguladores fijados a el y con cablecitos los conectas a la placa que ya tienes armada.
Saludos.


----------



## Luis F (Nov 4, 2007)

Hola a Todos, ya estoy haciendo los cambios necesarios para poner los disipadores, cooler y demas cambios quedara algo ajustado pero entrara (eso espero), ya que tambien le pondre las resistencias para nivelar las salidas de los LM me preguntaba si 3 resistencias de.22ohms y 5W servirian, ya que el transformador me puede entregar hasta 36W, sera que se queman si le pongo una carga muy grande  

Ademas que piensan acerca de poner los disipadores como estan en la foto pegandolos un poco al cooler, despues de pensar mucho rato llegue a esa configuración y quiza esta muy descabellada pero creo que es como se aprovecha mejor el flujo de aire

Gracias por todas sus sugerencias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2007)

0.22 Ohma, te van a funcionar bien, en el esquema que te postee figura justamente 0.2 Ohms.

Muy creativa tu disposicion de disipadores, me encanto ¡


----------



## Luis F (Nov 4, 2007)

Pero las 3 de 5W me aguantaran en conjunto 15W o me equivoco?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2007)

Efectivamente sumadas las potencias te dan 15W

Suponte que tu fuente esta entregando 6 A
Por cada resistencia pasan 2 A, que es mas de lo que soporta el LM317
Cada resistencia tendra una caida de tension de 0.22 Ohms * 2 A = 0,44 V
Entonce cada resistencia disipara 0.44 V  * 2 A = 0,88 W
Como la potencia admisible es de 5 W c/u te sobra poder de disipacion


----------



## Luis F (Nov 5, 2007)

en realidad creí que se iban a quemar las resistencias, de verdad perdonen mi ignorancia pero no lo habia visto de esa forma y ahora lo comprendo, gracias pondré resistencias de 2W que deben ser mas pequeñas, esta semana pasare el diseño a una placa asi que si tienen alguna idea para agregarle seria genial, aun tengo algunas dudas acerca de la disipacion pero creo que aguantara, aqui les mando como va

Nota: La parte de la carita es para que el cobre tambien ayude a disipar aunque va a estar del otro lado de la baquelita


----------



## mcrven (Nov 5, 2007)

Hola Luís, el cobre de la placa, en tu caso, no va a ayudar a disipar, por que sobre esa placa no pesa ningún calor. Todo el calor se va a generar, única y exclusivamente, en los ICs de potencia (LM317/337).

En cuanto a los disipadores que muestras, aún son pequeños, y creo que se van a calentar bastante aún con el ventilador. Para un fuente variable de o ~ 30VDC @ 2A max., con TR bypass, que tiene una Rth < la del LM, se utilizó un disipador que tiene una superficie de 600 cm cuadrados de Al 1.3mm, pintada con esmalte especial para incrementar la distribución de calor, se alcanza temperatura de hasta 100 ºC, en el caso de un cortocircuito sostenido.

Trata de conseguir un disipador grande, o mejor GRAAANDEEE, porque 100 W calientan.

saludos: mcrven


----------



## Luis F (Nov 5, 2007)

Gracias mcrven por tu respuesta
y una preguntica: que seria mejor que el coooler soplara hacia adentro directamente en los disipadores o hacia afuera?
gracias


----------



## mcrven (Nov 5, 2007)

Se utiliza el principio de las neveras, se extrae el calor. Normalmente se les da el nombre de extractores, por eso.

mcerven


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 5, 2007)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Para un fuente variable de o ~ 30VDC @ 2A max., con TR bypass, que tiene una Rth < la del LM, se utilizó un disipador que tiene una superficie de 600 cm cuadrados de Al 1.3mm,
> saludos: mcrven



Si 1,3mm es el espesor del cuerpo y 600 cm2 es el area del cuerpo, a ese disipador le falta espesor. Si es el espesor de las aletas hay que ver que el espesor sea adecuado. No se formaria una isoterma sobre la placa que sostiene las aletas y caeria la eficiencia de las aletas por bajar la temperatura. La mayoria de las veces se usan disipadores mas grandes de lo necesario que terminan por ser poco eficientes, cuando en realidad se debe cambiar la geometria de los mismos. 
Lo mejro es probarlos e ir subiendo la carga lentamente para ver que pasa y cuanto calientan.
De todos modos yo para quedarme tranquilo armaria con algun disipador un poqutio mas grande.

Saludos.


----------



## jona (Nov 6, 2007)

hola luis F.
te comento que me parece que te seguis quedando corto con el tema de los disipadores.
yo personalmente en fuente donde agregue dos lm 317T en paralelo para obtener 3 ampere de salida, use el siguiente disipador(ver foto).
toma en cuanta que el disipador debe estar en forma vertical, osea contraria a como esta en esa foto, para tener una disipacion mejor.
en ese tipo de disipadores podes poner tranquilamente todos los reguladores.

pdor lo que vi tanto la fuente de tension regulada negativa como positiva, tendras 1.5 ampere de salida y no mas, ya que no agregaste lm 317 y lm 337 en paralelo o transistor de paso, a su vez los reguladores 78xx y 79xx tendras solo 1 ampere de salida.
cualquier cosa comentame pense que ibas a usar la configuracion paralelo.

como veras el disipador es grande, pero tranquilamente lo podes colocar afuera prolijamente.
saludos y suerte.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 6, 2007)

Yo creo que si la idea es poner un ventiladorcito de esos que ponia en sus imagenes el tamañó puede reducirse mucho respecto del que propone Jona.
Aun asi seria bueno uno de al menos el doble de superficie de los que pusiste.
De todos modos puedes ir probando a ver que pasa.
Saludos.


----------



## Luis F (Nov 6, 2007)

Bueno ya que surgen las dudas, no pasare aun el diseño a la baquelita
Solo hay un LM317 en el PCB porque como vieron en las fotos estos iran montados en los disipadores lo que hace que esten separados de la baquelita, por tanto pondre un conector sip en el lugar del LM y este ira a las conexiones correspondientes a los 3 LM con sus respectivas resistencias niveladoras.
Ensayare en el circuito que ya tengo los disipadores y medire la temperatura, ¿si hago un corto y todo esta correctamente disipado no debería pasar nada, además de que se calienten los LM?
No siendo mas cuando lo tenga listo les informaciónrmare lo que acontesca.


----------



## jona (Nov 6, 2007)

hola
si haces un cortocircuito a la salida de los reguladores lm 317t y lm 337t, estos comenzaran a levantar temperatura de una manera notoria, los disipadores que queres colocarle no creo que lo aguanten, puesto que en mi disipador dejando el cortocircuito durante varios segundos se nota la presencia de la proteccion interna por cortorcuito de el regulador, elevando la temperatura, y bajando la corriente de salida.
para los reguladores fijos, al hacerle cortocircuito tenes mas chances de quemarlos, de que sigan funcionando.
con el coolers muy dificilmente puedas evitar que se calienten de mas los reguladores, haceme caso y colocale uno como el mio en la foto o mas grande.
saludos


----------



## Luis F (Nov 7, 2007)

Hola intentare ver cuanta es la corriente máxima que me aguantan con los disipadores, si no me alcanza a dar una corriente considerable pues tocara cambiar los disipadores, pero ya que compre todo, sera ensayarlo.
Con respecto a la posicion de los disipadores, se utilizan verticalmente para que el aire caliente suba pero con el cooler el aire alrededor de los dispadores se renovara constantemente.
Muchas gracias a todos y les estare comentando


----------



## Luis F (Nov 8, 2007)

Hola 

 Ya monte los reguladores en los disipadores y los conecte provisionalmente en la tarjeta que tenia  . Como carga le he puesto solo una resistencia de .22ohms 5W ya que las otras 3 que tenia las puse despues de los reguladores (parece que las de 2W no existen) y a mi parecer e obtenido buenos resultados con 2 pequeños peros: poniendo un voltaje de 3.2V sin carga cuando le pongo la resistencia este se cae a 1.2v (creo que debe ser por la resistencia tan pequeña) y segundo: Que de esta forma me da 4A pero luego de un rato se va a 3.65-3.75A y se queda estable alli lo he dejado por lo menos 45min y no creo que tenga problema. Poniendole el maximo voltaje 15V y la resistencia me da 6.5A y 1.6V pero no me atrevo a dejarlo

En cuanto a los disipadores he medido en ellos una temperatura de unos 60° pero quiza sea mas, el cooler lo puse a soplar directo a los disipadores, creo (no se) que asi se consigue un flujo mas directo que cuando se extrae, pero dentro de la caja debe ser otro cuento, se deben calentar mas  ya veremos que pasa.
Creo que los disipadores aguantaran pero habra que hacerles mas pruebas, que opinan?
Muchas Gracias por todos sus comentarios, veo que esta fuente poco a poco se esta volviendo mas robusta y con mas funciones.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 8, 2007)

Dentro de la caja,. depende como lo armes, puede calentar mas o menos.
Si le haces una buena netrada de aire, una buena salida y armas un callejon donde esten colocados los disipadores, entonces la eficiencia aumentará muchísimo.
A mayor velocidad del aire aumenta la turbulencia, y es eso lo que mas influye en el coeficiente de convección. Aumentar un poco la velocidad del flujo de aire aumenta muchísimo la capacidad de disipasion de calor.
Yo sigo creyendo que es mejor impulsar el aire hacia los disipadores que extraerlo de ellos, pero quizas me equivoque deberia hacer calculos para asegurar las cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## Luis F (Nov 10, 2007)

Me gusta mucho la idea de ponerle un callejón, Tal ves lo ponga con un tubo alrededor de los disipadores y algo para que este se conecte al cooler y no deje escapar el aire por otros lados, de esta manera todo el aire pasara por los disipadores obteniendo el tan deseado flujo de aire, creo que de esta manera como ya se tiene el flujo es mejor que extraiga el aire.

Todavia estoy haciendo pruebas, se baja algo el voltaje pero parece funcionar bien.


----------



## Luis F (Nov 12, 2007)

Hola

Ya estoy haciendo los preparativos para ponerle el cooler a la caja y le he hecho unos agujeros para que se ventile, aunque me he tirado unos cuantos , espero que no se note mucho, lo malo es que he qumado el cooler  la curiosidad mato el cooler jeje, como no sabia para que era la tercera patica, me puse a jugar y lo dañe, parece que no tiene arreglo porque se quemo un integrado que tenia adentro, menos mal no es tan caro.
Otra cosa que he notado con la salida fija de 5V es que se calienta bastante: Estaba probando un circuito digital con compuertas que consumia unos 100 mA y el 7805 se calento considerablemente.
Les dejo una fotico de la caja con la ventilación, como la ven?
que creen que le falta y gracias por sus comentarios


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 12, 2007)

Considera una cantidad de agujeros semejantes del otro lado para la salida de aire, por supuesto.
Si tienes muchos problemas con la disipasion de calor tendras que pensar en algun regulador de otro tipo como switch o algo similar, quizas la caida de tension en el 7805 es demasiado grande (Creo que baja de mas de 15 a 5 no? ) Si es asi puedes probar poner un regualdor intermedio que ayude a distribuir la potencia.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2007)

Si la caja es metalica podrias atornillar los reguladores a esta y que toda la caja sea disipador.


----------



## Luis F (Nov 12, 2007)

Si pudiera hacer una tapa metalica como dijo mcrven lo haria pero no tengo ni los materiales ni las herramientas para hacerlo, hice unas cuantas pruebas con resistencias a la salida de la fuente y el cooler y creo que me servira para lo que necesito, se calienta pero no demasiado.
Sera mejor un 7808 y despues el 7805 o varios diodos en serie para bajar el voltaje y luego el 7805? y claro esperare que los agujeros del otro lado no se me dañen.
Nos vemos cuando les tenga mas avances, sigan sugiriendo y gracias.


----------



## Gustavo  Saguay (Nov 12, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> mcrven dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 12, 2007)

Luis F dijo:
			
		

> Si pudiera hacer una tapa metalica como dijo mcrven lo haria pero no tengo ni los materiales ni las herramientas para hacerlo, hice unas cuantas pruebas con resistencias a la salida de la fuente y el cooler y creo que me servira para lo que necesito, se calienta pero no demasiado.
> Sera mejor un 7808 y despues el 7805 o varios diodos en serie para bajar el voltaje y luego el 7805? y claro esperare que los agujeros del otro lado no se me dañen.
> Nos vemos cuando les tenga mas avances, sigan sugiriendo y gracias.



7808 me parece que no aporta tanto.
Cual es tu voltaje maximo de entrada al regulador?
Si son cosa de 15V o mas puedes tratar con un 7810 o un 7812, para tratar de repartir carga "mitad y mitad"
Saludos.


----------



## Luis F (Nov 16, 2007)

Hola
Ya compre el otro cooler y este fin de semana voy a hacer la segunda tarjeta para la fuente pero, me preguntaba, que si conectaba los reguladores de voltaje y las salidas con cable utp flexible, tendre algún problema? seran muy delgados para la corriente, que soportaran (tendran perdidas) y en general cuales son las limitaciones de un cable para conducir corriente, todo quedara bastante apretado, ya puse en el esquema el 7810 y espero ponerle disipadores grandecitos a todos los reguladores si es que me caben  
Pronto terminare la tarjeta y creo que utilizare la mayoria de elementos de la primera tarjeta.
Esperemos que todo salga bien


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 16, 2007)

Yo no pondria cables de menos de .5mm2 por una cuestion de seguridad (que no caliente), no se de cuanto es el utp que vos tenes.

http://www.ddacables.com/technicka-podpora/tech_proud_zat.php 
quizas esto te ayude para dar una idea.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## mcrven (Nov 17, 2007)

Luis, para referencias relacionadas con los cables y sus características, dale un vistazo a:

http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm

El cable UTP es calibre AWG#24.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Luis F (Nov 22, 2007)

Bueno Ya hice la otra placa, tenia un pequeño problema pero lo he detectado a tiempo, como pueden ver a quedado algo apeñuscado, no he encontrado el 7810 así que pondre un 7812 mientras lo encuentro, aun me falta soldar algunas cosas pero esta lo básico además cambiar el cable de que va de las resistencias de potencia a la placa nuevamente por uno mas grueso.
Una preguntica: suponiendo que hay solo un regulador y que le entran unos 15V y que salgan 5V y 1A cuanta corriente pasaría por la entrad del regulador, ya que el voltaje es diferente la corriente cambia?
Les dejo unas foticos y cuando la tenga funcionando les cuento


----------



## jdcxxx (Nov 22, 2007)

Quisiera saber si ahi algun problema con el diseño original:
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm

ahora k yo tambien estoy pensado poner un cooler solo para mejorar un poco el disipado de calor, y he cambiado los diodos por un puente de diodos de 4a, estoy pensado en usar la caja de un fuente de computadora averiada, en donde cabe la fuente perfectamente


----------



## mcrven (Nov 23, 2007)

> Una preguntica: suponiendo que hay solo un regulador y que le entran unos 15V y que salgan 5V y 1A cuanta corriente pasaría por la entrad del regulador, ya que el voltaje es diferente la corriente cambia?



Amigo Luís, va quedando muy bien esa fuente a pesar de que sostengo mi criterio de que los disipadores son muy chicos.

Respecto de tu pregunta, la corriente, será determinada por la carga. Por la cadena de reguladores, siempre fluirá la misma corriente.

Lo que va a cambiar será la temperatura del regulador si se incrementa el voltaje de entrada o la diferencia de voltaje entre la entrada y la salida.

Ej.: si nos referimos a tu caso, tendremos una diferencial de 10V que, a 1A, generan 10W.

       Si la diferencial fuese de 5V, la potencia, sólo sería de 5W. El calor de pérdidas sería menor.

Por eso te han recomendado que utilices una cadena de reguladores, para que el calor disipado por cada uno sea menor.

mcrven


----------



## Luis F (Nov 23, 2007)

Creo que el diseño que menciona jdcxxx no tiene problema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17855.html  aqui tuvieron un problema al armarlo pero finalmente funciono.

Gracias mcrven por tu respuesta

Bueno ya he hecho las primeras pruebas y he encontrado un defecto que no me deja muy contento: todo funciona a la maravilla pero cuando le pongo una carga, considerable, las revoluciones del cooler se merman ya que se cae el voltaje, por ejemplo con una resistencia de 1.1ohms lo pongo en 8.7V y cuando le pongo la resistencia se cae a 4.8V y da 4A  y en el cooler cae a 9V pero se mantiene ahi, creo que debo alimentar el cooler con el lado negativo (este tambien se cae pero muy poco) ya que no esta tan saturado, que creen que pasa y como puedo solucionarlo?
Gracias


----------



## mcrven (Nov 23, 2007)

Luís, hay varias pruebas que son necesarias para saber en qué punto cae el voltaje.

Te sugiero que coloques un voltímetro (Multímetro sirve), preferiblemente analógico, en la fuente primaria, específicamente sobre los bornes del capacitor de filtro y vayas colocando cargas en la salida hasta que, la tensión comience a bajar. Coloca un amperímetro entre fuente y carga para que veas a cuantos amperios comienza a descender la tensión. Los instrumentos deben que dar fijos mientras haces las mediciones.

Avisa de los resultados para ayudarte a determinar la falla.

mcrven


----------



## jona (Nov 24, 2007)

hola
luis F, no me queda en claro si usaste o no la configuracion de los lm 317 y 337 en paralelo o no?
si es asi, dejame decirte que la caida de tension con el cooler no es para nada normal, si la situaste en 12v a la salida y le das tension al coolers y se cae algo anda mal, pues el cooler no consume mas de 100 ma, me ha pasado y a varios compañeros que sucede muy a menudo esto, debido a que los terminales de los reguladores en paralelo estan mal, identifica bien IN-OUT-ADJ, con que este mal uno de estos, da siempre este sintoma, otra es que la tension minima este aproximadamente en 1.2v.
aproposito de lo que comentas con la resistencia de 1 ohm es practicamente un cortocircuito, por lo que es normal que caida la tension tanto...
la manera de hacer funcionar esto es que todo este bien pcb, y conexionados de los reguladores revisalo una y otra vez, luego algunos compañeros usan algunos motores de 12v que consumen 3 ampere o mas(dependiendo de el transformador) y con esto prueban si se cae o no la tension, si esta todo ok, la tension se sigue manteniendo en 12v clavaditos...yo los pruebo con resistencia de mas de 10w a unos 6 ohm si no mal recuerdo.,puesto que mi transformador es de 3 ampere.

PD:el disipador con coolers o no , no creo que aguanten mucho esos reguladores, por el resto de las cosas todo muy bien...de primerisima especial...
saludos


----------



## Luis F (Dic 4, 2007)

Hola
Espero disculpen mi demora ops: pero queria probar la fuente utilizando un osciloscopio para  ver si se generaba algun rizado en la señal al poner las resistencias, lastimosamente no lo pude hacer, pero la otra semana creo que si.
Jona, si estoy utilizando los LM en paralelo pero solo en el lado positivo, los he revisado y creo que estan bien conectados, pero la primera vez que lo arme conecte un diodo al revez que quiza pudo haber afectado los LM, asi que los cambiare en estos dias para confirmar
Ya que no se pudo con osciloscopio les tengo un adelanto de unas mediciones que hise con un multimetro:
_______________________________________________
_____________│__Sin Carga_│____Con Carga(8.3ohms)│
-Salida Trafo:___│___~12.3___│______~11.68________│
-IN LM________│___16.24____│______13.9__________│
-OUT LM_______│___14.8____│_______11.7__________│
ADJ LM________│___14.5_____│______11.45_________│
Borne Salida___│____14.8____│_______11.63_________│

Y una corriente de 1.37A

ademas estoy haciendo las primeras pruebas con un motor de ventilador de los que va con el radiador del carro

les paso unos datos ahora se los amplio

poniendole 15V(max) al principio pide hasta 5.3A pero luego de ganar velocidad se estabiliza en 2.8A, el voltaje al principio es bajo pero luego (cuestion de segundos) se estabiliza en 8.4V
lo he dejado 10min y el voltaje y la corriente se mantienene alli, en cuanto los disipadores permsnecen a una temperatura al clima mientras tenga el cooler, si se lo quito si comienzan a calentarse.

en estos dias tambien les voy pasando mas datos con resistencias mas pequeñas.

Que piensan, Es todo normal?


----------



## Luis F (Dic 5, 2007)

bueno los datos con el motor:

______________________________________________
_____________│__Sin Carga_│____Con Carga(Motor)_│
-Salida Trafo:___│___~12.3___│______~11.03_______│
-IN LM________│___16.24____│______11__________│
-OUT LM_______│___14.8____│_______8.3__________│
-ADJ LM________│___14.5_____│______8.18________│
-Borne Salida___│____14.8____│_______8.27________│

Ademas he notado una cosa: he puesto el voltaje de tal forma que apenas prenda el led indicador de voltaje, con el motor puesto y ya que es un motor medio viejo este chirrea en cierto punto cada que da una vuelta y creo que esto hace que el led comienze a parpadear, lo cual puede ser porque los condensadores no alcanzan a nivelar la señal.

He estado pensando y esta fuente tiene rectificacion solo de media onda para el negativo y media para el positivo, y poniendo un puente rectificador para cada lado puede ayudar, pero tendre que ver primero todo en el osciloscopio.


----------

